# Moonwalker has left the building



## curry (Jun 26, 2009)

Ο Michael Jackson, ανεξάρτητα από το αν μας αρέσει ή όχι, ήταν ένας αναμφισβήτητα ταλαντούχος μουσικός, ερμηνευτής και performer. Έζησε στα άκρα, τα πιο παράδοξα άκρα που μπορεί να βιώσει ένας άνθρωπος σε μια τόσο σύντομη ζωή: από την κορυφή του κόσμου, στα βάθη της αυτοκαταστροφής. Πάει κι αυτός - ούτε ο πρώτος, ούτε ο τελευταίος. Δεν ξέρω αν ήταν βασιλιάς - κενοί νοήματος τέτοιοι τίτλοι - αλλά όλοι έχουμε χορέψει το Thriller.

Το παρακάτω ήταν το αγαπημένο μου τραγούδι όταν ήμουν έξι χρονών. 

Billie Jean

Όταν έβλεπα το βίντεο-κλιπ στην ασπρόμαυρη τι-βι μας, ζήλευα που αναβόσβηναν οι πλάκες του πεζοδρομίου όταν τις πατούσε -ήθελα να το κάνω κι εγώ. Α ρε Μάλκη...


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 26, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι ο Μίκαελ (Γιάσον) ήταν από τους ελάχιστους, μην πω μοναδικούς σταρ της κλάσης του, που προσέγγιζε στην κυριολεξία σούπερ ήρωα.


----------



## Kalliana (Jun 26, 2009)

Ήταν ο πιο αγαπημένος μου καλλιτέχνης, τον άκουγα από παιδί και έχω πάθει σοκ. Μεγάλωσα με τα τραγούδια του και μάλιστα είχα αγοράσει και εισιτήριο για τη συναυλία του που θα γινόταν στο Λονδίνο τώρα τον Ιούλιο, ελπίζοντας να προλάβω να τον δω, αλλά δεν πρόλαβα... Δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ τον καυγά που είχα κάνει με τους γονείς μου πριν από χρόνια όταν, ανήλικη ακόμα, δεν με είχαν αφήσει να πάω σε μια συναυλία του στο εξωτερικό :) Ξέρω ότι σε πολλούς φαίνεται αστείο, αλλά μου έλιωσε ένα κομμάτι από την παιδική μου ηλικία σήμερα. Μπορεί ορισμένοι να τον έβλεπαν ως καρικατούρα αλλά ήταν ένας τεράστιος καλλιτέχνης, όσα και να γράφτηκαν. Περιμένω τώρα να δω σε πόσο χρονικό διάστημα θα αρχίσουν οι διαμάχες (για τα ρούχα του, τα παιδιά του, τα χρέη του...) και πότε θα εμφανιστούν οι πρώτες θεωρίες συνωμοσίας για το αν πραγματικά απεβίωσε και μήπως την έκανε για τον ίδιο οικισμό στον οποίο μένουν οι Elvis και σια...
Μετά τη Farrah, ο Michael.  Ευτυχώς θα έχουμε για πάντα τη μουσική του!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2009)

Kalliana said:


> Μετά τη Farrah, ο Michael.


Καταρρέουν τα eighties ή είναι ιδέα μου;


----------



## Kalliana (Jun 26, 2009)

Ναι, είναι η εποχή τους τώρα, φτάσαμε σε αυτή τη χρονική στιγμή που όσα ξέραμε από το 70 και το 80 σιγά σιγά χάνονται. Τις μισώ αυτές τις εποχές


----------



## curry (Jun 26, 2009)

Ορίστε και η Farrah, να την θυμάστε στα καλύτερά της!


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2009)

Η είδηση πρωτοήρθε από το BBC, είχε σαν τίτλο ‘Michael Jackson in hospital’ και δεν της έδωσα αρχικά σημασία. Ίσως το μυαλό μου αρνιόταν δεύτερο θάνατο διασήμου την ίδια μέρα, κάτι σαν Τζέφερσον–Άνταμς. Χαλούσε τη ροή της επικαιρότητας, που θέλει και τα θανατικά σε σωστά πακετάκια, ιδιαίτερα όταν ελάχιστα απέχουμε από το silly season.

Στη συνέχεια, όταν πια επιβεβαιώθηκε το κακό μαντάτο, τον πένθησε ο γιος μου, που τώρα μόλις ανακάλυψα ότι ήταν φαν (είχε σκεφτεί να πάει και στη συναυλία στο Λονδίνο! μα τι πάθατε;). Εγώ πάλι δεν ήμουν φαν, παρότι αναγνώριζα το ταλέντο του Μάικλ και είχα απολαύσει το Thriller ξανά και ξανά (ιδιαίτερα το κομμάτι με τον Βίνσεντ Πράις). Η γενιά της ποπ, με τον Τζάκσον και τη Μαντόνα, ήρθε για μένα μετά το διάστημα εκείνο με τις μουσικές που μας έχουν συνταράξει (που έχουμε στο κύτταρό μας πια, με τις οποίες έχουμε ερωτευτεί, έχουμε κάνει διάφορα κεφάλια και τρέλες, τις σημαδιακές μουσικές της ζωής μας). Από την άλλη άκρη, στα πριν, ήταν ο Πρίσλεϊ. Τον πρόλαβα μεν, δεν με άγγιξε δε. Ήρθαν οι Μπιτλς και έκλεψαν την αίγλη του. Άλλωστε, τόσο ο Πρίσλεϊ όσο και ο Μάικλ Τζάκσον είχαν πεθάνει καλλιτεχνικά πιο πρόωρα από τον πρόωρο φυσικό τους θάνατο. Δόξα τω Θεω (και τη μεγαλοδύναμη κατάχρηση) η δική μου γενιά έχει ήδη θρηνήσει τις δικές της πρόωρες απώλειες (Λένον, Χέντριξ, Μόρισον, Τζόπλιν, Μέρκιουρι, Μάρλεϊ). Καταντά, όταν ξεθάβω κάποιο παλιό συγκρότημα για να το ξανακούσω, να κοιτάζω στην Wikipedia και να βλέπω ότι όλο και κάποιος έφυγε διακριτικά — και πλέον ίσως όχι και τόσο πρόωρα.

Στο Youtube, ξεχώρισα αυτό εδώ σαν πολύ καλό μιξ της ιστορίας του Μάικλ Τζάκσον. Η ειρωνεία είναι ότι φτιάχτηκε από φαν για να γιορτάσει τα πενήντα του χρόνια. Πλέον…


----------



## Costas (Jun 27, 2009)

Kalliana said:


> Περιμένω τώρα να δω σε πόσο χρονικό διάστημα θα αρχίσουν οι διαμάχες (για τα ρούχα του, τα παιδιά του, τα χρέη του...)


Από άρθρο της NYT:
A central concern now of the Jackson family is the fate of Mr. Jackson’s three children, who lived and traveled with him but were rarely seen in public.
For now, they are being cared for by their grandmother, Katherine Jackson, said Frank DiLeo, the singer’s manager at the time of his death. Mr. DiLeo said the children were at the hospital and in an adjacent room when they were told of their father’s death.
Debbie Rowe, who was married to the singer for three years ending in 1999 and is the mother of the two oldest children, Michael Joseph Jackson, 12, and Paris Michael Katherine Jackson, 11, has fought in recent years to have her parental rights restored. (A private settlement was reached in 2006.)
“If they have a reasonably good relationship she will probably get custody,” said Scott Altman, a law professor at the University of Southern California and child custody expert. “It is unusual for biological parents not to get custody when the custodial parent has died.”
Mr. Jackson’s youngest child, 7-year-old Prince Michael Jackson II, is the son of a surrogate mother who has never been identified. On Friday, however, one of the star’s financial advisers, Alvin Malnik, who said he is the godfather of the youngest Jackson, said he had signed a document at one point saying that if Mr. Jackson died, “I would provide for Prince Michael in the same capacity as I would provide for my own kids.”
Mr. Malnik, who lives in Florida, said he had not been contacted by anyone since Mr. Jackson’s death.
A biographer, Stacy Brown, said Friday that Mr. Jackson’s wish was for the children’s longtime nanny, Grace Rwaramba, to take on a more formal role should anything happen to him.


Kalliana said:


> Ευτυχώς θα έχουμε για πάντα τη μουσική του!


Κυρίως το χορό του, θα έλεγα εγώ (Ειδικό άρθρο της NYT).

(Και από άλλο άρθρο της NYT):
The choreographer and director Vincent Paterson, who directed Mr. Jackson in several videos, recalled watching him rehearse a dance sequence for four hours in front of a mirror until it felt like second nature.
“That’s how he developed the moonwalk, working on it for days if not weeks until it was organic,” he said. “He took an idea that he had seen some street kids doing and perfected it.”

BTW, χρόνια σου πολλά!


----------



## Costas (Jun 27, 2009)

curry said:


> Ορίστε και η Farrah, να την θυμάστε στα καλύτερά της!


Η Farrah επισκεπτόταν μια φορά το μήνα τον οδοντογιατρό της. Το συγκεκριμένο πόστερ πούλησε 7 εκατομμύρια αντίτυπα, αν θυμάμαι καλά τον αριθμό (τον έλεγαν προ ημερών στο CNN), αλλά ο τρόπος που δείχνει τα δόντια της μου φαίνεται απωθητικός: ούτε διαφήμιση της Colynos να ήτανε. Περισσότερο τα δόντια της ποζάρουν, παρά η ίδια.

Υ.Γ. Προ ωρών έφαγα ένα λουκούμι με γεύση τεντούρα και μού 'φυγε το σφράγισμα...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 28, 2009)

Costas said:


> Το συγκεκριμένο πόστερ πούλησε 7 εκατομμύρια αντίτυπα, αν θυμάμαι καλά τον αριθμό (τον έλεγαν προ ημερών στο CNN), αλλά ο τρόπος που δείχνει τα δόντια της μου φαίνεται απωθητικός. Περισσότερο τα δόντια της ποζάρουν, παρά η ίδια.


Μάλλον τρίζουν απ' το κρύο που επικρατούσε την ώρα της φωτογράφησης (αν κρίνω από την εικόνα που παρουσιάζει άλλο τμήμα του σώματός της).


----------



## Costas (Jun 28, 2009)

Μπα, φαντάζομαι πως υπάρχουν ειδικά προϊόντα που προκαλούν αυτό το ...φαινόμενο.


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 8, 2009)

Ετούτον, τώρα, που μας άφησε προχθές, πού να τον κλάψεις τον συχωρεμένο;


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2015)

...
What would happen if 20 of the most famous guitar players played a Michael Jackson medley together? 






Cover by Andre Antunes


----------

